# What do yall smoke



## Unregistered (Apr 19, 2005)

I am a hardcore bong smoking weeed fiend from northern England, smoke buckets spliffs or pipes?
Solid or buda


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 22, 2005)

i mostly smoke spliffs, but i'm a bongcollector, so occasionally a good bong is sweet, or a fat blunt. 

greetz


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 22, 2005)

hi i am a weed fiend from the US i like joints, pipes, bongs, and any thing that i can just ******* smoke it out of but i would have to say i love the gravity bong  i have one opinion though i dont think marijuana should be legalized, because the crooked ass government would tax the **** out of it. bye


----------



## Amerowolf (Apr 22, 2005)

Hiya. I don't really like joints. I think it's kind of a waste of weed. I like pipes
(especially the wooden one I made a few nights ago). Bongs are good too. I love a good gravity bong.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 22, 2005)

I only smoke joints. Bowls make weed taste like shit.


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 22, 2005)

I use hotknives, all the time. Use less pot, and get a quick fix.


----------



## Herbsparky (Apr 22, 2005)

I smoke it in all manners save for blunts...never have gone there myself.


----------



## SFC (Apr 23, 2005)

I smoke mostly joinnts, but when hunting I carry a deer antler bowl, that my father -in law made me. I plan on buying a glass peice at some point.


----------



## Lil Squirt (Apr 23, 2005)

Joints, bowl, and bonging it are my thing!  When I walk my dog to the lake I prefer a joint but at home anything goes!  Not into blunts.....


----------



## naimitsukai (May 5, 2005)

i smoke blunts, joints, gravity bongs, pens, markers, wooden pipes i make in my garage, flashlights, glass bowls, tinfoil(when have nothing else), practically everything that has 2 openings


----------



## cincy boy (May 7, 2005)

taniwha whats a hotknive


----------



## rasta (May 9, 2005)

what ever ja provide


----------



## mahakala (May 13, 2005)

My father owns a tobacco shop that sells pipes, bongs, and shit, so when something new comes in he and I take samples home to try. My favorite is a little acrylic bong about 6" high. I used to smoke blunts alot but they kill the taste of the weed. Anyone ever try fruit? I saw an article in a magazine about making pipes out of fruit.


----------



## joe blow (May 30, 2005)

Clubs- Glueless papers


----------



## hydropossesive (Jun 10, 2005)

what is a hot knife i used to know but now i dont    i kant blame it on the weed though lol


----------



## mahakala (Jun 10, 2005)

You take 2 butter knives, heat em up like mad and jam a ball of hash in between and suck the smoke. Not my favorite way, too much work .


----------

